# Task Force 3-09



## transvap0r (26 Oct 2007)

Does anyone know who will be deploying on TF 3-09 (Aug 2009) and which Fd Amb will be deploying with them? (assuming we extend the mission past Feb 2009). I've searched EVERYWHERE, asked everyone, and nobody seems to know who. Thanks.


----------



## Teddy Ruxpin (26 Oct 2007)

3 PPCLI will provide the battle group designated for High Readiness in Aug 2009.  It currently, in keeping with GoC policy, doesn't have an assigned mission.  They don't have an assigned Field Amb, although it is pretty safe to assume that 1 Fd Amb and the Edmonton-based HSG will be the primary force generators.


----------



## Armymedic (26 Oct 2007)

Actually that may be a tough call....You would figure it would be based on 1 Fd Amb, it might be more of a national conglomerate using thier building. I say this because unless there are some major shuffle of the that fd amb after the next tour, the majority of 1 Fd Amb medics should be going over this Feb, and not back in time to begin the year long training cycle for the tour.

And besides, haven't you been watching the news. We aren't sending anymore soldiers to Afghanistan after Feb 09.


----------



## Teddy Ruxpin (27 Oct 2007)

Yeah, everyone's feeling the pinch out West, hence my hedging my bets ever so slightly ("primary force generator"). 

As I said, 3-09 doesn't have an assigned mission yet - it's being described as a "high readiness" task force until direction is received.


----------



## Spartan (31 Oct 2007)

Are there any preliminary timelines regarding training, as well as what everyone is expected to support (Reserve) wise?


----------



## medaid (31 Oct 2007)

I have a big vested interest in this, as I am really hoping that I will be able to be on this last ROTO.


----------



## TCBF (31 Oct 2007)

MedTech said:
			
		

> I have a big vested interest in this, as I am really hoping that I will be able to be on this last ROTO.



- What makes you think it will be a last roto?

 ;D


----------



## dapaterson (1 Nov 2007)

To quote one genereal I heard:

"The exit strategy for Afghanistan will probably have us going into another theatre"

I don't think there will be a lack of opportunities for tours in the foreseeable future...


----------



## transvap0r (1 Nov 2007)

Exactly.... plus I don't think we will be pulling out of Afghanistan completely in Feb 09... just my thought. I will be going on this roto if it goes ahead.


----------



## medaid (1 Nov 2007)

Hahaha just going with popular Canadian belief there TCBF. I want that tour!!! Be it 3-09 or 1-04 don't care just want in!


----------



## PPCLI Guy (1 Nov 2007)

Don't forget the OMLT for 3-09, which will also require Medics.


----------



## HCA123 (1 Nov 2007)

With the theme of TF3-09 - one lesson learned that we're seeing from some tours is that with the addition of reservists, we are having to do a lot of trg within the work-up that could be done before (meaning some of the valuable work-up time is spent doing crses for the tour). What I'm getting at here is that if you are kean to go on 3-09, pass it up your CoC. There is a 1HSG Ops/Trg conference later this month and it's one thing that is going to be addressed and perhaps deals can be made to try and get reservists the trg prior to the standing up of 3-09. For example, Crew Comd, Bison Dvr, etc, etc.

Cheers


----------



## Donut (1 Nov 2007)

If that can be done independant of the TF standing up, great.  I know the 11 months that those drivers have been in Edm is a source of major dissatisfaction, which may have adverse effects down the road.

Telling them they need a year in the hatch to deploy, and then having not spent any time driving for the bulk of their contracts....well, I think we saw the results of that at CMTC.


----------



## medaid (1 Nov 2007)

Are our boys and girl still grumbling there PMT?


----------



## Donut (1 Nov 2007)

I think they're all in Vancouver, grumbling. They're all on leave, but some are less then happy.


----------



## Armymedic (1 Nov 2007)

Well, if the training calender holds true from the last 2 rotos to the 1- 09...

They should begin pre-pre-predeployment tng right after Christmas.


----------



## medaid (1 Nov 2007)

ParaMedTech said:
			
		

> I think they're all in Vancouver, grumbling. They're all on leave, but some are less then happy.



huh... that's not cool. Speaking of leave got my PM? BTW never got a msg from Derek.


----------



## PPCLI Guy (2 Nov 2007)

St. Micheals Medical Team said:
			
		

> Well, if the training calender holds true from the last 2 rotos to the 1- 09...
> 
> They should begin pre-pre-predeployment tng right after Christmas.



Stand up is officially Aug 08 - which is dumb.  Excpect to see a more likely Feb 09 date.


----------



## Teddy Ruxpin (2 Nov 2007)

Formal standup for TF 3-09 will be Jan 09.  We're likely to use a "compressed" training timeline, but many issues are still to be resolved.


----------



## PPCLI Guy (2 Nov 2007)

Teddy Ruxpin said:
			
		

> Formal standup for TF 3-09 will be Jan 09.  We're likely to use a "compressed" training timeline, but many issues are still to be resolved.



Amazing that the issue could get so clouded between your level and mine....


----------



## HItorMiss (2 Nov 2007)

PPCLI Guy said:
			
		

> Amazing that the issue could get so clouded between your level and mine....



It's the timing game in full effect LMAO we all have played it right you know the game CSM tells the WO's I need the lads here for 0800...the WO's back the timing up 10 mins and tell the Sgt's I need the guys here for 0750 who in turn tells the lads He needs them for 0730.... Now that's just a few levels in the chain of command just imagine how many levels it takes to get to the Bn from Ottawa


----------



## GINge! (5 Nov 2007)

ParaMedTech said:
			
		

> Telling them they need a year in the hatch to deploy, and then having not spent any time driving for the bulk of their contracts....well, I think we saw the results of that at CMTC.



Ahh, if you are referring to a specific incident, I think that may have more to do with a lack of MNVG than lack of wheel time, though I'll wait for the results of the SI.


----------



## TCBF (6 Nov 2007)

Amazing how we seem to always cram four months of training into eight months.

 ;D

Then we wonder why people show up at CMTC swithched off with a Zero GAF Factor.


----------



## Donut (6 Nov 2007)

GINge! said:
			
		

> Ahh, if you are referring to a specific incident, I think that may have more to do with a lack of MNVG than lack of wheel time, though I'll wait for the results of the SI.


]

Knowing the driver of that particular veh, and the others attached to the organization, they have all expressed concerns about the amount of driving time.  Without getting into specifics, the equipment shortfalls were likely major contributors to the incident, but not the only ones.

PMT


----------

